# Aviano 725i



## blade1889 (Jul 14, 2008)

A friend just bought a 2008 model, lovely job, quite envious.
Went around it yesterday but could not locate:
the Truma boiler, the Safety drain valve or the drain cock.

Any of you owners out there can help me find them.

Thanks for any help


----------



## blade1889 (Jul 14, 2008)

Bump!!!

Must be someone out there with a Aviano?


----------



## tonybvi (Jan 31, 2007)

Not sure if this helps or not as my Burstner Elegance had a double floor but I spent ages hunting for the drain valve and it was nowhere near the boiler! Eventually I located it on the other side of the van from the boiler and further forward in the double floor adjacent to the main Reich electronic control box.

Good hunting
Tony


----------



## Mickyblueyes (May 26, 2010)

Just looking at the ouside of the van the boiler flue should be fairly obvious. The boiler will be inside, behind the flue as they are very short.

From internet photos of the van it should be on the near side of the van in the UK, very near the rear. Inside it is likely to be in the bottom of a wardrobe, below a false panel which will most likely lift out, or similar in the base of the bed locker in a similar position.

The drain cock should then be easily found if you follow the pipes leaving the boiler but as stated could be anywhere in the pipe run, but most likely near the boiler unit itself.

If you still can't find it give CamperUK in Lincoln (or Burstner UK) a ring I'm sure they'll point you closer.
:wink:


----------



## Malc (May 9, 2005)

Having a bit of trouble locating the floor-plan of the model you name. However, if it helps on mine, 2007 684i :
drain valves for the fresh water are in the garage behind a removable 'bung' about the size of a saucer, 1 for the boiler (red) and 1 for the system (yellow).
The boiler is under the fixed bed near the fridge , the drain for the fresh water is under the bench seat attached to a chain (plug) and secured to the big red screw cap.
If its not exact to the one you mention, its food for thought. Hope this helps.
Malc


----------



## Badger1387 (Sep 12, 2007)

I have 2009 Aviano 725i and the combi boiler is located in the nearside cupboard under the bed.

The drain cock for the boiler is located on the floor inside this cupboard by the door it is a rocking lever which should be set to a vertical position to empty. The safety/drainage valve (for Trumatic Combi Boiler only) is in approximately the same location and top should be turned 90deg. I would also advise that there is a button on the side of this unit which needs to be pushed in when you close this valve or water will continue to drain out of the system. 

I trust this helps you.


----------

